# Cycling Photo Challenge - the current challenge



## Spinney (7 Sep 2015)

This sticky will be updated by moderators only, and contains only _a copy_ of the current challenge.
All entries and discussion (and waffle chat) should be posted in the main Cycling Photo Challenge thread.


----------



## summerdays (7 Sep 2015)

The current challenge set by @Katherine is:

Right... I hope everyone will enjoy the theme of..

*Games, hobbies, sports and passtimes, other than cycling.*

So, lots of pictures please of your bike and any of the following...

The venue of another sport, hobby, game or passtime
Another sport, hobby, game or passtime in action
Evidence, souvenir or product of another sport, hobby, game or passtime.
For this competition, pictures may be in or outside.
Pictures to be taken between today and closing date.
*Closing date is 8pm on Tuesday 29th September.* (I'll want a new theme for my Wednesday ride)


----------



## summerdays (4 Oct 2015)




----------



## summerdays (4 Oct 2015)

And the new challenge:


----------



## summerdays (6 Nov 2015)




----------



## summerdays (6 Nov 2015)




----------



## Hill Wimp (22 Nov 2015)

However the winner is @Rickshaw Phil and his photo of November colours.

Well done Phil

View attachment 108808




Rickshaw Phil said:


> View attachment 108808
> 
> November colours.
> 
> Both taken on today's century ride so not exactly planned.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (22 Nov 2015)

Right, I've had a bit of a think and a quick search and I don't think we've done this one before:

Your challenge is...... Local Heroes. I'm looking for a photo that celebrates a local hero (living or dead).

Interpretation of this is free but the usual rules apply - I.E. must include your bike and be taken after the start of the challenge. Feet and egrets are allowed (as if I could stop you ) but may be counted in your favour if there is a tie for the winner.

Your deadline is three weeks today which is the 13th of December 2015.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (13 Dec 2015)

It came down to three in the end where I liked both the photo and the background to it.

@PeteXXX with this one:





@Katherine with this one:





and @accountantpete with this one:





And the winner is..........


@accountantpete. I liked the composition and the artistic moodiness of the shot.

Well done and over to you.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (13 Dec 2015)




----------



## accountantpete (1 Jan 2016)

Happy New Year folks - I have enjoyed looking through the contributions and am glad to announce that PeteXXX is the winner for this effort.






Well done Pete.


----------



## PeteXXX (1 Jan 2016)

I was considering a cake or ice cream based competition, but have decided on something else.
_
Walls or balls. (Walls still make ice cream as well  )_

That's it folks!

Have fun.. How long do we want for this challenge? Last day of January?


----------



## PeteXXX (31 Jan 2016)

Well, I've scrolled through the 125 or so posts in this competition and am impressed that quite a few of them actually have photographs within them!
As ever, the standards are high and the variation within the Walls and Balls (and a bike related summat) remit is highly imaginative.

@Katherine Lovely photograph..







@thegreenman That's one heck of an old wall!







@summerdays I love this photo








@Supersuperleeds Loads of Walls 







@accountantpete saving up a great one until the last day






Mentioned in despatches, alongside the runners up of the previous fivesome, are:-

@IDMark2 for several excellent photographs, including this one







@potsy for his snowman that looked errr, very errr 'excited' to see him... 






@ianrauk for this great photograph.







As I won't be up until midnight, I shall declare the winner now if I may....

Drum roll........
As always, so many wonderful photographs by so many people.

But. It's @Katherine for this late entry!






It's been an honour to hold the



badge and will now pass it on to Katherine...


----------



## Katherine (1 Feb 2016)

Next challenge...
I was thinking 'classic novels' but have decided to make it

*Book titles. *

Photo of your bike and taken between now and Friday 26th February, that illustrates a book title, preferably one everyone has heard of. It can be as obvious or tenuous, serious or funny, as you like. You need to include what the book title actually is!

Hope everyone will enjoy the theme.


----------



## hopless500 (5 Feb 2016)

The Railway Children
E E Nesbit
(Off on a school outing)


----------



## Spinney (7 Sep 2015)

This sticky will be updated by moderators only, and contains only _a copy_ of the current challenge.
All entries and discussion (and waffle chat) should be posted in the main Cycling Photo Challenge thread.


----------



## summerdays (7 Sep 2015)

The current challenge set by @Katherine is:

Right... I hope everyone will enjoy the theme of..

*Games, hobbies, sports and passtimes, other than cycling.*

So, lots of pictures please of your bike and any of the following...

The venue of another sport, hobby, game or passtime
Another sport, hobby, game or passtime in action
Evidence, souvenir or product of another sport, hobby, game or passtime.
For this competition, pictures may be in or outside.
Pictures to be taken between today and closing date.
*Closing date is 8pm on Tuesday 29th September.* (I'll want a new theme for my Wednesday ride)


----------



## summerdays (4 Oct 2015)




----------



## summerdays (4 Oct 2015)

And the new challenge:


----------



## summerdays (6 Nov 2015)




----------



## summerdays (6 Nov 2015)




----------



## Hill Wimp (22 Nov 2015)

However the winner is @Rickshaw Phil and his photo of November colours.

Well done Phil

View attachment 108808




Rickshaw Phil said:


> View attachment 108808
> 
> November colours.
> 
> Both taken on today's century ride so not exactly planned.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (22 Nov 2015)

Right, I've had a bit of a think and a quick search and I don't think we've done this one before:

Your challenge is...... Local Heroes. I'm looking for a photo that celebrates a local hero (living or dead).

Interpretation of this is free but the usual rules apply - I.E. must include your bike and be taken after the start of the challenge. Feet and egrets are allowed (as if I could stop you ) but may be counted in your favour if there is a tie for the winner.

Your deadline is three weeks today which is the 13th of December 2015.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (13 Dec 2015)

It came down to three in the end where I liked both the photo and the background to it.

@PeteXXX with this one:





@Katherine with this one:





and @accountantpete with this one:





And the winner is..........


@accountantpete. I liked the composition and the artistic moodiness of the shot.

Well done and over to you.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (13 Dec 2015)




----------



## accountantpete (1 Jan 2016)

Happy New Year folks - I have enjoyed looking through the contributions and am glad to announce that PeteXXX is the winner for this effort.






Well done Pete.


----------



## PeteXXX (1 Jan 2016)

I was considering a cake or ice cream based competition, but have decided on something else.
_
Walls or balls. (Walls still make ice cream as well  )_

That's it folks!

Have fun.. How long do we want for this challenge? Last day of January?


----------



## PeteXXX (31 Jan 2016)

Well, I've scrolled through the 125 or so posts in this competition and am impressed that quite a few of them actually have photographs within them!
As ever, the standards are high and the variation within the Walls and Balls (and a bike related summat) remit is highly imaginative.

@Katherine Lovely photograph..







@thegreenman That's one heck of an old wall!







@summerdays I love this photo








@Supersuperleeds Loads of Walls 







@accountantpete saving up a great one until the last day






Mentioned in despatches, alongside the runners up of the previous fivesome, are:-

@IDMark2 for several excellent photographs, including this one







@potsy for his snowman that looked errr, very errr 'excited' to see him... 






@ianrauk for this great photograph.







As I won't be up until midnight, I shall declare the winner now if I may....

Drum roll........
As always, so many wonderful photographs by so many people.

But. It's @Katherine for this late entry!






It's been an honour to hold the



badge and will now pass it on to Katherine...


----------



## Katherine (1 Feb 2016)

Next challenge...
I was thinking 'classic novels' but have decided to make it

*Book titles. *

Photo of your bike and taken between now and Friday 26th February, that illustrates a book title, preferably one everyone has heard of. It can be as obvious or tenuous, serious or funny, as you like. You need to include what the book title actually is!

Hope everyone will enjoy the theme.


----------



## hopless500 (5 Feb 2016)

The Railway Children
E E Nesbit
(Off on a school outing)


----------



## Spinney (7 Sep 2015)

This sticky will be updated by moderators only, and contains only _a copy_ of the current challenge.
All entries and discussion (and waffle chat) should be posted in the main Cycling Photo Challenge thread.


----------



## summerdays (7 Sep 2015)

The current challenge set by @Katherine is:

Right... I hope everyone will enjoy the theme of..

*Games, hobbies, sports and passtimes, other than cycling.*

So, lots of pictures please of your bike and any of the following...

The venue of another sport, hobby, game or passtime
Another sport, hobby, game or passtime in action
Evidence, souvenir or product of another sport, hobby, game or passtime.
For this competition, pictures may be in or outside.
Pictures to be taken between today and closing date.
*Closing date is 8pm on Tuesday 29th September.* (I'll want a new theme for my Wednesday ride)


----------



## summerdays (4 Oct 2015)




----------



## summerdays (4 Oct 2015)

And the new challenge:


----------



## summerdays (6 Nov 2015)




----------



## summerdays (6 Nov 2015)




----------



## Hill Wimp (22 Nov 2015)

However the winner is @Rickshaw Phil and his photo of November colours.

Well done Phil

View attachment 108808




Rickshaw Phil said:


> View attachment 108808
> 
> November colours.
> 
> Both taken on today's century ride so not exactly planned.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (22 Nov 2015)

Right, I've had a bit of a think and a quick search and I don't think we've done this one before:

Your challenge is...... Local Heroes. I'm looking for a photo that celebrates a local hero (living or dead).

Interpretation of this is free but the usual rules apply - I.E. must include your bike and be taken after the start of the challenge. Feet and egrets are allowed (as if I could stop you ) but may be counted in your favour if there is a tie for the winner.

Your deadline is three weeks today which is the 13th of December 2015.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (13 Dec 2015)

It came down to three in the end where I liked both the photo and the background to it.

@PeteXXX with this one:





@Katherine with this one:





and @accountantpete with this one:





And the winner is..........


@accountantpete. I liked the composition and the artistic moodiness of the shot.

Well done and over to you.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (13 Dec 2015)




----------



## accountantpete (1 Jan 2016)

Happy New Year folks - I have enjoyed looking through the contributions and am glad to announce that PeteXXX is the winner for this effort.






Well done Pete.


----------



## PeteXXX (1 Jan 2016)

I was considering a cake or ice cream based competition, but have decided on something else.
_
Walls or balls. (Walls still make ice cream as well  )_

That's it folks!

Have fun.. How long do we want for this challenge? Last day of January?


----------



## PeteXXX (31 Jan 2016)

Well, I've scrolled through the 125 or so posts in this competition and am impressed that quite a few of them actually have photographs within them!
As ever, the standards are high and the variation within the Walls and Balls (and a bike related summat) remit is highly imaginative.

@Katherine Lovely photograph..







@thegreenman That's one heck of an old wall!







@summerdays I love this photo








@Supersuperleeds Loads of Walls 







@accountantpete saving up a great one until the last day






Mentioned in despatches, alongside the runners up of the previous fivesome, are:-

@IDMark2 for several excellent photographs, including this one







@potsy for his snowman that looked errr, very errr 'excited' to see him... 






@ianrauk for this great photograph.







As I won't be up until midnight, I shall declare the winner now if I may....

Drum roll........
As always, so many wonderful photographs by so many people.

But. It's @Katherine for this late entry!






It's been an honour to hold the



badge and will now pass it on to Katherine...


----------



## Katherine (1 Feb 2016)

Next challenge...
I was thinking 'classic novels' but have decided to make it

*Book titles. *

Photo of your bike and taken between now and Friday 26th February, that illustrates a book title, preferably one everyone has heard of. It can be as obvious or tenuous, serious or funny, as you like. You need to include what the book title actually is!

Hope everyone will enjoy the theme.


----------



## hopless500 (5 Feb 2016)

The Railway Children
E E Nesbit
(Off on a school outing)


----------



## Spinney (7 Sep 2015)

This sticky will be updated by moderators only, and contains only _a copy_ of the current challenge.
All entries and discussion (and waffle chat) should be posted in the main Cycling Photo Challenge thread.


----------



## summerdays (7 Sep 2015)

The current challenge set by @Katherine is:

Right... I hope everyone will enjoy the theme of..

*Games, hobbies, sports and passtimes, other than cycling.*

So, lots of pictures please of your bike and any of the following...

The venue of another sport, hobby, game or passtime
Another sport, hobby, game or passtime in action
Evidence, souvenir or product of another sport, hobby, game or passtime.
For this competition, pictures may be in or outside.
Pictures to be taken between today and closing date.
*Closing date is 8pm on Tuesday 29th September.* (I'll want a new theme for my Wednesday ride)


----------



## summerdays (4 Oct 2015)




----------



## summerdays (4 Oct 2015)

And the new challenge:


----------



## summerdays (6 Nov 2015)




----------



## summerdays (6 Nov 2015)




----------



## Hill Wimp (22 Nov 2015)

However the winner is @Rickshaw Phil and his photo of November colours.

Well done Phil

View attachment 108808




Rickshaw Phil said:


> View attachment 108808
> 
> November colours.
> 
> Both taken on today's century ride so not exactly planned.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (22 Nov 2015)

Right, I've had a bit of a think and a quick search and I don't think we've done this one before:

Your challenge is...... Local Heroes. I'm looking for a photo that celebrates a local hero (living or dead).

Interpretation of this is free but the usual rules apply - I.E. must include your bike and be taken after the start of the challenge. Feet and egrets are allowed (as if I could stop you ) but may be counted in your favour if there is a tie for the winner.

Your deadline is three weeks today which is the 13th of December 2015.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (13 Dec 2015)

It came down to three in the end where I liked both the photo and the background to it.

@PeteXXX with this one:





@Katherine with this one:





and @accountantpete with this one:





And the winner is..........


@accountantpete. I liked the composition and the artistic moodiness of the shot.

Well done and over to you.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (13 Dec 2015)




----------



## accountantpete (1 Jan 2016)

Happy New Year folks - I have enjoyed looking through the contributions and am glad to announce that PeteXXX is the winner for this effort.






Well done Pete.


----------



## PeteXXX (1 Jan 2016)

I was considering a cake or ice cream based competition, but have decided on something else.
_
Walls or balls. (Walls still make ice cream as well  )_

That's it folks!

Have fun.. How long do we want for this challenge? Last day of January?


----------



## PeteXXX (31 Jan 2016)

Well, I've scrolled through the 125 or so posts in this competition and am impressed that quite a few of them actually have photographs within them!
As ever, the standards are high and the variation within the Walls and Balls (and a bike related summat) remit is highly imaginative.

@Katherine Lovely photograph..







@thegreenman That's one heck of an old wall!







@summerdays I love this photo








@Supersuperleeds Loads of Walls 







@accountantpete saving up a great one until the last day






Mentioned in despatches, alongside the runners up of the previous fivesome, are:-

@IDMark2 for several excellent photographs, including this one







@potsy for his snowman that looked errr, very errr 'excited' to see him... 






@ianrauk for this great photograph.







As I won't be up until midnight, I shall declare the winner now if I may....

Drum roll........
As always, so many wonderful photographs by so many people.

But. It's @Katherine for this late entry!






It's been an honour to hold the



badge and will now pass it on to Katherine...


----------



## Katherine (1 Feb 2016)

Next challenge...
I was thinking 'classic novels' but have decided to make it

*Book titles. *

Photo of your bike and taken between now and Friday 26th February, that illustrates a book title, preferably one everyone has heard of. It can be as obvious or tenuous, serious or funny, as you like. You need to include what the book title actually is!

Hope everyone will enjoy the theme.


----------



## hopless500 (5 Feb 2016)

The Railway Children
E E Nesbit
(Off on a school outing)


----------



## Spinney (7 Sep 2015)

This sticky will be updated by moderators only, and contains only _a copy_ of the current challenge.
All entries and discussion (and waffle chat) should be posted in the main Cycling Photo Challenge thread.


----------



## summerdays (7 Sep 2015)

The current challenge set by @Katherine is:

Right... I hope everyone will enjoy the theme of..

*Games, hobbies, sports and passtimes, other than cycling.*

So, lots of pictures please of your bike and any of the following...

The venue of another sport, hobby, game or passtime
Another sport, hobby, game or passtime in action
Evidence, souvenir or product of another sport, hobby, game or passtime.
For this competition, pictures may be in or outside.
Pictures to be taken between today and closing date.
*Closing date is 8pm on Tuesday 29th September.* (I'll want a new theme for my Wednesday ride)


----------



## summerdays (4 Oct 2015)




----------



## summerdays (4 Oct 2015)

And the new challenge:


----------



## summerdays (6 Nov 2015)




----------



## summerdays (6 Nov 2015)




----------



## Hill Wimp (22 Nov 2015)

However the winner is @Rickshaw Phil and his photo of November colours.

Well done Phil

View attachment 108808




Rickshaw Phil said:


> View attachment 108808
> 
> November colours.
> 
> Both taken on today's century ride so not exactly planned.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (22 Nov 2015)

Right, I've had a bit of a think and a quick search and I don't think we've done this one before:

Your challenge is...... Local Heroes. I'm looking for a photo that celebrates a local hero (living or dead).

Interpretation of this is free but the usual rules apply - I.E. must include your bike and be taken after the start of the challenge. Feet and egrets are allowed (as if I could stop you ) but may be counted in your favour if there is a tie for the winner.

Your deadline is three weeks today which is the 13th of December 2015.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (13 Dec 2015)

It came down to three in the end where I liked both the photo and the background to it.

@PeteXXX with this one:





@Katherine with this one:





and @accountantpete with this one:





And the winner is..........


@accountantpete. I liked the composition and the artistic moodiness of the shot.

Well done and over to you.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (13 Dec 2015)




----------



## accountantpete (1 Jan 2016)

Happy New Year folks - I have enjoyed looking through the contributions and am glad to announce that PeteXXX is the winner for this effort.






Well done Pete.


----------



## PeteXXX (1 Jan 2016)

I was considering a cake or ice cream based competition, but have decided on something else.
_
Walls or balls. (Walls still make ice cream as well  )_

That's it folks!

Have fun.. How long do we want for this challenge? Last day of January?


----------



## PeteXXX (31 Jan 2016)

Well, I've scrolled through the 125 or so posts in this competition and am impressed that quite a few of them actually have photographs within them!
As ever, the standards are high and the variation within the Walls and Balls (and a bike related summat) remit is highly imaginative.

@Katherine Lovely photograph..







@thegreenman That's one heck of an old wall!







@summerdays I love this photo








@Supersuperleeds Loads of Walls 







@accountantpete saving up a great one until the last day






Mentioned in despatches, alongside the runners up of the previous fivesome, are:-

@IDMark2 for several excellent photographs, including this one







@potsy for his snowman that looked errr, very errr 'excited' to see him... 






@ianrauk for this great photograph.







As I won't be up until midnight, I shall declare the winner now if I may....

Drum roll........
As always, so many wonderful photographs by so many people.

But. It's @Katherine for this late entry!






It's been an honour to hold the



badge and will now pass it on to Katherine...


----------



## Katherine (1 Feb 2016)

Next challenge...
I was thinking 'classic novels' but have decided to make it

*Book titles. *

Photo of your bike and taken between now and Friday 26th February, that illustrates a book title, preferably one everyone has heard of. It can be as obvious or tenuous, serious or funny, as you like. You need to include what the book title actually is!

Hope everyone will enjoy the theme.


----------



## hopless500 (5 Feb 2016)

The Railway Children
E E Nesbit
(Off on a school outing)


----------



## Spinney (7 Sep 2015)

This sticky will be updated by moderators only, and contains only _a copy_ of the current challenge.
All entries and discussion (and waffle chat) should be posted in the main Cycling Photo Challenge thread.


----------



## summerdays (7 Sep 2015)

The current challenge set by @Katherine is:

Right... I hope everyone will enjoy the theme of..

*Games, hobbies, sports and passtimes, other than cycling.*

So, lots of pictures please of your bike and any of the following...

The venue of another sport, hobby, game or passtime
Another sport, hobby, game or passtime in action
Evidence, souvenir or product of another sport, hobby, game or passtime.
For this competition, pictures may be in or outside.
Pictures to be taken between today and closing date.
*Closing date is 8pm on Tuesday 29th September.* (I'll want a new theme for my Wednesday ride)


----------



## summerdays (4 Oct 2015)




----------



## summerdays (4 Oct 2015)

And the new challenge:


----------



## summerdays (6 Nov 2015)




----------



## summerdays (6 Nov 2015)




----------



## Hill Wimp (22 Nov 2015)

However the winner is @Rickshaw Phil and his photo of November colours.

Well done Phil

View attachment 108808




Rickshaw Phil said:


> View attachment 108808
> 
> November colours.
> 
> Both taken on today's century ride so not exactly planned.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (22 Nov 2015)

Right, I've had a bit of a think and a quick search and I don't think we've done this one before:

Your challenge is...... Local Heroes. I'm looking for a photo that celebrates a local hero (living or dead).

Interpretation of this is free but the usual rules apply - I.E. must include your bike and be taken after the start of the challenge. Feet and egrets are allowed (as if I could stop you ) but may be counted in your favour if there is a tie for the winner.

Your deadline is three weeks today which is the 13th of December 2015.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (13 Dec 2015)

It came down to three in the end where I liked both the photo and the background to it.

@PeteXXX with this one:





@Katherine with this one:





and @accountantpete with this one:





And the winner is..........


@accountantpete. I liked the composition and the artistic moodiness of the shot.

Well done and over to you.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (13 Dec 2015)




----------



## accountantpete (1 Jan 2016)

Happy New Year folks - I have enjoyed looking through the contributions and am glad to announce that PeteXXX is the winner for this effort.






Well done Pete.


----------



## PeteXXX (1 Jan 2016)

I was considering a cake or ice cream based competition, but have decided on something else.
_
Walls or balls. (Walls still make ice cream as well  )_

That's it folks!

Have fun.. How long do we want for this challenge? Last day of January?


----------



## PeteXXX (31 Jan 2016)

Well, I've scrolled through the 125 or so posts in this competition and am impressed that quite a few of them actually have photographs within them!
As ever, the standards are high and the variation within the Walls and Balls (and a bike related summat) remit is highly imaginative.

@Katherine Lovely photograph..







@thegreenman That's one heck of an old wall!







@summerdays I love this photo








@Supersuperleeds Loads of Walls 







@accountantpete saving up a great one until the last day






Mentioned in despatches, alongside the runners up of the previous fivesome, are:-

@IDMark2 for several excellent photographs, including this one







@potsy for his snowman that looked errr, very errr 'excited' to see him... 






@ianrauk for this great photograph.







As I won't be up until midnight, I shall declare the winner now if I may....

Drum roll........
As always, so many wonderful photographs by so many people.

But. It's @Katherine for this late entry!






It's been an honour to hold the



badge and will now pass it on to Katherine...


----------



## Katherine (1 Feb 2016)

Next challenge...
I was thinking 'classic novels' but have decided to make it

*Book titles. *

Photo of your bike and taken between now and Friday 26th February, that illustrates a book title, preferably one everyone has heard of. It can be as obvious or tenuous, serious or funny, as you like. You need to include what the book title actually is!

Hope everyone will enjoy the theme.


----------



## hopless500 (5 Feb 2016)

The Railway Children
E E Nesbit
(Off on a school outing)


----------



## Spinney (7 Sep 2015)

This sticky will be updated by moderators only, and contains only _a copy_ of the current challenge.
All entries and discussion (and waffle chat) should be posted in the main Cycling Photo Challenge thread.


----------



## summerdays (7 Sep 2015)

The current challenge set by @Katherine is:

Right... I hope everyone will enjoy the theme of..

*Games, hobbies, sports and passtimes, other than cycling.*

So, lots of pictures please of your bike and any of the following...

The venue of another sport, hobby, game or passtime
Another sport, hobby, game or passtime in action
Evidence, souvenir or product of another sport, hobby, game or passtime.
For this competition, pictures may be in or outside.
Pictures to be taken between today and closing date.
*Closing date is 8pm on Tuesday 29th September.* (I'll want a new theme for my Wednesday ride)


----------



## summerdays (4 Oct 2015)




----------



## summerdays (4 Oct 2015)

And the new challenge:


----------



## summerdays (6 Nov 2015)




----------



## summerdays (6 Nov 2015)




----------



## Hill Wimp (22 Nov 2015)

However the winner is @Rickshaw Phil and his photo of November colours.

Well done Phil

View attachment 108808




Rickshaw Phil said:


> View attachment 108808
> 
> November colours.
> 
> Both taken on today's century ride so not exactly planned.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (22 Nov 2015)

Right, I've had a bit of a think and a quick search and I don't think we've done this one before:

Your challenge is...... Local Heroes. I'm looking for a photo that celebrates a local hero (living or dead).

Interpretation of this is free but the usual rules apply - I.E. must include your bike and be taken after the start of the challenge. Feet and egrets are allowed (as if I could stop you ) but may be counted in your favour if there is a tie for the winner.

Your deadline is three weeks today which is the 13th of December 2015.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (13 Dec 2015)

It came down to three in the end where I liked both the photo and the background to it.

@PeteXXX with this one:





@Katherine with this one:





and @accountantpete with this one:





And the winner is..........


@accountantpete. I liked the composition and the artistic moodiness of the shot.

Well done and over to you.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (13 Dec 2015)




----------



## accountantpete (1 Jan 2016)

Happy New Year folks - I have enjoyed looking through the contributions and am glad to announce that PeteXXX is the winner for this effort.






Well done Pete.


----------



## PeteXXX (1 Jan 2016)

I was considering a cake or ice cream based competition, but have decided on something else.
_
Walls or balls. (Walls still make ice cream as well  )_

That's it folks!

Have fun.. How long do we want for this challenge? Last day of January?


----------



## PeteXXX (31 Jan 2016)

Well, I've scrolled through the 125 or so posts in this competition and am impressed that quite a few of them actually have photographs within them!
As ever, the standards are high and the variation within the Walls and Balls (and a bike related summat) remit is highly imaginative.

@Katherine Lovely photograph..







@thegreenman That's one heck of an old wall!







@summerdays I love this photo








@Supersuperleeds Loads of Walls 







@accountantpete saving up a great one until the last day






Mentioned in despatches, alongside the runners up of the previous fivesome, are:-

@IDMark2 for several excellent photographs, including this one







@potsy for his snowman that looked errr, very errr 'excited' to see him... 






@ianrauk for this great photograph.







As I won't be up until midnight, I shall declare the winner now if I may....

Drum roll........
As always, so many wonderful photographs by so many people.

But. It's @Katherine for this late entry!






It's been an honour to hold the



badge and will now pass it on to Katherine...


----------



## Katherine (1 Feb 2016)

Next challenge...
I was thinking 'classic novels' but have decided to make it

*Book titles. *

Photo of your bike and taken between now and Friday 26th February, that illustrates a book title, preferably one everyone has heard of. It can be as obvious or tenuous, serious or funny, as you like. You need to include what the book title actually is!

Hope everyone will enjoy the theme.


----------



## hopless500 (5 Feb 2016)

The Railway Children
E E Nesbit
(Off on a school outing)


----------



## Spinney (7 Sep 2015)

This sticky will be updated by moderators only, and contains only _a copy_ of the current challenge.
All entries and discussion (and waffle chat) should be posted in the main Cycling Photo Challenge thread.


----------



## summerdays (7 Sep 2015)

The current challenge set by @Katherine is:

Right... I hope everyone will enjoy the theme of..

*Games, hobbies, sports and passtimes, other than cycling.*

So, lots of pictures please of your bike and any of the following...

The venue of another sport, hobby, game or passtime
Another sport, hobby, game or passtime in action
Evidence, souvenir or product of another sport, hobby, game or passtime.
For this competition, pictures may be in or outside.
Pictures to be taken between today and closing date.
*Closing date is 8pm on Tuesday 29th September.* (I'll want a new theme for my Wednesday ride)


----------



## summerdays (4 Oct 2015)




----------



## summerdays (4 Oct 2015)

And the new challenge:


----------



## summerdays (6 Nov 2015)




----------



## summerdays (6 Nov 2015)




----------



## Hill Wimp (22 Nov 2015)

However the winner is @Rickshaw Phil and his photo of November colours.

Well done Phil

View attachment 108808




Rickshaw Phil said:


> View attachment 108808
> 
> November colours.
> 
> Both taken on today's century ride so not exactly planned.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (22 Nov 2015)

Right, I've had a bit of a think and a quick search and I don't think we've done this one before:

Your challenge is...... Local Heroes. I'm looking for a photo that celebrates a local hero (living or dead).

Interpretation of this is free but the usual rules apply - I.E. must include your bike and be taken after the start of the challenge. Feet and egrets are allowed (as if I could stop you ) but may be counted in your favour if there is a tie for the winner.

Your deadline is three weeks today which is the 13th of December 2015.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (13 Dec 2015)

It came down to three in the end where I liked both the photo and the background to it.

@PeteXXX with this one:





@Katherine with this one:





and @accountantpete with this one:





And the winner is..........


@accountantpete. I liked the composition and the artistic moodiness of the shot.

Well done and over to you.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (13 Dec 2015)




----------



## accountantpete (1 Jan 2016)

Happy New Year folks - I have enjoyed looking through the contributions and am glad to announce that PeteXXX is the winner for this effort.






Well done Pete.


----------



## PeteXXX (1 Jan 2016)

I was considering a cake or ice cream based competition, but have decided on something else.
_
Walls or balls. (Walls still make ice cream as well  )_

That's it folks!

Have fun.. How long do we want for this challenge? Last day of January?


----------



## PeteXXX (31 Jan 2016)

Well, I've scrolled through the 125 or so posts in this competition and am impressed that quite a few of them actually have photographs within them!
As ever, the standards are high and the variation within the Walls and Balls (and a bike related summat) remit is highly imaginative.

@Katherine Lovely photograph..







@thegreenman That's one heck of an old wall!







@summerdays I love this photo








@Supersuperleeds Loads of Walls 







@accountantpete saving up a great one until the last day






Mentioned in despatches, alongside the runners up of the previous fivesome, are:-

@IDMark2 for several excellent photographs, including this one







@potsy for his snowman that looked errr, very errr 'excited' to see him... 






@ianrauk for this great photograph.







As I won't be up until midnight, I shall declare the winner now if I may....

Drum roll........
As always, so many wonderful photographs by so many people.

But. It's @Katherine for this late entry!






It's been an honour to hold the



badge and will now pass it on to Katherine...


----------



## Katherine (1 Feb 2016)

Next challenge...
I was thinking 'classic novels' but have decided to make it

*Book titles. *

Photo of your bike and taken between now and Friday 26th February, that illustrates a book title, preferably one everyone has heard of. It can be as obvious or tenuous, serious or funny, as you like. You need to include what the book title actually is!

Hope everyone will enjoy the theme.


----------



## hopless500 (5 Feb 2016)

The Railway Children
E E Nesbit
(Off on a school outing)


----------



## Spinney (7 Sep 2015)

This sticky will be updated by moderators only, and contains only _a copy_ of the current challenge.
All entries and discussion (and waffle chat) should be posted in the main Cycling Photo Challenge thread.


----------



## summerdays (7 Sep 2015)

The current challenge set by @Katherine is:

Right... I hope everyone will enjoy the theme of..

*Games, hobbies, sports and passtimes, other than cycling.*

So, lots of pictures please of your bike and any of the following...

The venue of another sport, hobby, game or passtime
Another sport, hobby, game or passtime in action
Evidence, souvenir or product of another sport, hobby, game or passtime.
For this competition, pictures may be in or outside.
Pictures to be taken between today and closing date.
*Closing date is 8pm on Tuesday 29th September.* (I'll want a new theme for my Wednesday ride)


----------



## summerdays (4 Oct 2015)




----------



## summerdays (4 Oct 2015)

And the new challenge:


----------



## summerdays (6 Nov 2015)




----------



## summerdays (6 Nov 2015)




----------



## Hill Wimp (22 Nov 2015)

However the winner is @Rickshaw Phil and his photo of November colours.

Well done Phil

View attachment 108808




Rickshaw Phil said:


> View attachment 108808
> 
> November colours.
> 
> Both taken on today's century ride so not exactly planned.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (22 Nov 2015)

Right, I've had a bit of a think and a quick search and I don't think we've done this one before:

Your challenge is...... Local Heroes. I'm looking for a photo that celebrates a local hero (living or dead).

Interpretation of this is free but the usual rules apply - I.E. must include your bike and be taken after the start of the challenge. Feet and egrets are allowed (as if I could stop you ) but may be counted in your favour if there is a tie for the winner.

Your deadline is three weeks today which is the 13th of December 2015.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (13 Dec 2015)

It came down to three in the end where I liked both the photo and the background to it.

@PeteXXX with this one:





@Katherine with this one:





and @accountantpete with this one:





And the winner is..........


@accountantpete. I liked the composition and the artistic moodiness of the shot.

Well done and over to you.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (13 Dec 2015)




----------



## accountantpete (1 Jan 2016)

Happy New Year folks - I have enjoyed looking through the contributions and am glad to announce that PeteXXX is the winner for this effort.






Well done Pete.


----------



## PeteXXX (1 Jan 2016)

I was considering a cake or ice cream based competition, but have decided on something else.
_
Walls or balls. (Walls still make ice cream as well  )_

That's it folks!

Have fun.. How long do we want for this challenge? Last day of January?


----------



## PeteXXX (31 Jan 2016)

Well, I've scrolled through the 125 or so posts in this competition and am impressed that quite a few of them actually have photographs within them!
As ever, the standards are high and the variation within the Walls and Balls (and a bike related summat) remit is highly imaginative.

@Katherine Lovely photograph..







@thegreenman That's one heck of an old wall!







@summerdays I love this photo








@Supersuperleeds Loads of Walls 







@accountantpete saving up a great one until the last day






Mentioned in despatches, alongside the runners up of the previous fivesome, are:-

@IDMark2 for several excellent photographs, including this one







@potsy for his snowman that looked errr, very errr 'excited' to see him... 






@ianrauk for this great photograph.







As I won't be up until midnight, I shall declare the winner now if I may....

Drum roll........
As always, so many wonderful photographs by so many people.

But. It's @Katherine for this late entry!






It's been an honour to hold the



badge and will now pass it on to Katherine...


----------



## Katherine (1 Feb 2016)

Next challenge...
I was thinking 'classic novels' but have decided to make it

*Book titles. *

Photo of your bike and taken between now and Friday 26th February, that illustrates a book title, preferably one everyone has heard of. It can be as obvious or tenuous, serious or funny, as you like. You need to include what the book title actually is!

Hope everyone will enjoy the theme.


----------



## hopless500 (5 Feb 2016)

The Railway Children
E E Nesbit
(Off on a school outing)


----------



## Spinney (7 Sep 2015)

This sticky will be updated by moderators only, and contains only _a copy_ of the current challenge.
All entries and discussion (and waffle chat) should be posted in the main Cycling Photo Challenge thread.


----------



## summerdays (7 Sep 2015)

The current challenge set by @Katherine is:

Right... I hope everyone will enjoy the theme of..

*Games, hobbies, sports and passtimes, other than cycling.*

So, lots of pictures please of your bike and any of the following...

The venue of another sport, hobby, game or passtime
Another sport, hobby, game or passtime in action
Evidence, souvenir or product of another sport, hobby, game or passtime.
For this competition, pictures may be in or outside.
Pictures to be taken between today and closing date.
*Closing date is 8pm on Tuesday 29th September.* (I'll want a new theme for my Wednesday ride)


----------



## summerdays (4 Oct 2015)




----------



## summerdays (4 Oct 2015)

And the new challenge:


----------



## summerdays (6 Nov 2015)




----------



## summerdays (6 Nov 2015)




----------



## Hill Wimp (22 Nov 2015)

However the winner is @Rickshaw Phil and his photo of November colours.

Well done Phil

View attachment 108808




Rickshaw Phil said:


> View attachment 108808
> 
> November colours.
> 
> Both taken on today's century ride so not exactly planned.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (22 Nov 2015)

Right, I've had a bit of a think and a quick search and I don't think we've done this one before:

Your challenge is...... Local Heroes. I'm looking for a photo that celebrates a local hero (living or dead).

Interpretation of this is free but the usual rules apply - I.E. must include your bike and be taken after the start of the challenge. Feet and egrets are allowed (as if I could stop you ) but may be counted in your favour if there is a tie for the winner.

Your deadline is three weeks today which is the 13th of December 2015.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (13 Dec 2015)

It came down to three in the end where I liked both the photo and the background to it.

@PeteXXX with this one:





@Katherine with this one:





and @accountantpete with this one:





And the winner is..........


@accountantpete. I liked the composition and the artistic moodiness of the shot.

Well done and over to you.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (13 Dec 2015)




----------



## accountantpete (1 Jan 2016)

Happy New Year folks - I have enjoyed looking through the contributions and am glad to announce that PeteXXX is the winner for this effort.






Well done Pete.


----------



## PeteXXX (1 Jan 2016)

I was considering a cake or ice cream based competition, but have decided on something else.
_
Walls or balls. (Walls still make ice cream as well  )_

That's it folks!

Have fun.. How long do we want for this challenge? Last day of January?


----------



## PeteXXX (31 Jan 2016)

Well, I've scrolled through the 125 or so posts in this competition and am impressed that quite a few of them actually have photographs within them!
As ever, the standards are high and the variation within the Walls and Balls (and a bike related summat) remit is highly imaginative.

@Katherine Lovely photograph..







@thegreenman That's one heck of an old wall!







@summerdays I love this photo








@Supersuperleeds Loads of Walls 







@accountantpete saving up a great one until the last day






Mentioned in despatches, alongside the runners up of the previous fivesome, are:-

@IDMark2 for several excellent photographs, including this one







@potsy for his snowman that looked errr, very errr 'excited' to see him... 






@ianrauk for this great photograph.







As I won't be up until midnight, I shall declare the winner now if I may....

Drum roll........
As always, so many wonderful photographs by so many people.

But. It's @Katherine for this late entry!






It's been an honour to hold the



badge and will now pass it on to Katherine...


----------



## Katherine (1 Feb 2016)

Next challenge...
I was thinking 'classic novels' but have decided to make it

*Book titles. *

Photo of your bike and taken between now and Friday 26th February, that illustrates a book title, preferably one everyone has heard of. It can be as obvious or tenuous, serious or funny, as you like. You need to include what the book title actually is!

Hope everyone will enjoy the theme.


----------



## hopless500 (5 Feb 2016)

The Railway Children
E E Nesbit
(Off on a school outing)


----------



## Spinney (7 Sep 2015)

This sticky will be updated by moderators only, and contains only _a copy_ of the current challenge.
All entries and discussion (and waffle chat) should be posted in the main Cycling Photo Challenge thread.


----------



## summerdays (7 Sep 2015)

The current challenge set by @Katherine is:

Right... I hope everyone will enjoy the theme of..

*Games, hobbies, sports and passtimes, other than cycling.*

So, lots of pictures please of your bike and any of the following...

The venue of another sport, hobby, game or passtime
Another sport, hobby, game or passtime in action
Evidence, souvenir or product of another sport, hobby, game or passtime.
For this competition, pictures may be in or outside.
Pictures to be taken between today and closing date.
*Closing date is 8pm on Tuesday 29th September.* (I'll want a new theme for my Wednesday ride)


----------



## summerdays (4 Oct 2015)




----------



## summerdays (4 Oct 2015)

And the new challenge:


----------



## summerdays (6 Nov 2015)




----------



## summerdays (6 Nov 2015)




----------



## Hill Wimp (22 Nov 2015)

However the winner is @Rickshaw Phil and his photo of November colours.

Well done Phil

View attachment 108808




Rickshaw Phil said:


> View attachment 108808
> 
> November colours.
> 
> Both taken on today's century ride so not exactly planned.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (22 Nov 2015)

Right, I've had a bit of a think and a quick search and I don't think we've done this one before:

Your challenge is...... Local Heroes. I'm looking for a photo that celebrates a local hero (living or dead).

Interpretation of this is free but the usual rules apply - I.E. must include your bike and be taken after the start of the challenge. Feet and egrets are allowed (as if I could stop you ) but may be counted in your favour if there is a tie for the winner.

Your deadline is three weeks today which is the 13th of December 2015.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (13 Dec 2015)

It came down to three in the end where I liked both the photo and the background to it.

@PeteXXX with this one:





@Katherine with this one:





and @accountantpete with this one:





And the winner is..........


@accountantpete. I liked the composition and the artistic moodiness of the shot.

Well done and over to you.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (13 Dec 2015)




----------



## accountantpete (1 Jan 2016)

Happy New Year folks - I have enjoyed looking through the contributions and am glad to announce that PeteXXX is the winner for this effort.






Well done Pete.


----------



## PeteXXX (1 Jan 2016)

I was considering a cake or ice cream based competition, but have decided on something else.
_
Walls or balls. (Walls still make ice cream as well  )_

That's it folks!

Have fun.. How long do we want for this challenge? Last day of January?


----------



## PeteXXX (31 Jan 2016)

Well, I've scrolled through the 125 or so posts in this competition and am impressed that quite a few of them actually have photographs within them!
As ever, the standards are high and the variation within the Walls and Balls (and a bike related summat) remit is highly imaginative.

@Katherine Lovely photograph..







@thegreenman That's one heck of an old wall!







@summerdays I love this photo








@Supersuperleeds Loads of Walls 







@accountantpete saving up a great one until the last day






Mentioned in despatches, alongside the runners up of the previous fivesome, are:-

@IDMark2 for several excellent photographs, including this one







@potsy for his snowman that looked errr, very errr 'excited' to see him... 






@ianrauk for this great photograph.







As I won't be up until midnight, I shall declare the winner now if I may....

Drum roll........
As always, so many wonderful photographs by so many people.

But. It's @Katherine for this late entry!






It's been an honour to hold the



badge and will now pass it on to Katherine...


----------



## Katherine (1 Feb 2016)

Next challenge...
I was thinking 'classic novels' but have decided to make it

*Book titles. *

Photo of your bike and taken between now and Friday 26th February, that illustrates a book title, preferably one everyone has heard of. It can be as obvious or tenuous, serious or funny, as you like. You need to include what the book title actually is!

Hope everyone will enjoy the theme.


----------



## hopless500 (5 Feb 2016)

The Railway Children
E E Nesbit
(Off on a school outing)


----------



## Spinney (7 Sep 2015)

This sticky will be updated by moderators only, and contains only _a copy_ of the current challenge.
All entries and discussion (and waffle chat) should be posted in the main Cycling Photo Challenge thread.


----------



## summerdays (7 Sep 2015)

The current challenge set by @Katherine is:

Right... I hope everyone will enjoy the theme of..

*Games, hobbies, sports and passtimes, other than cycling.*

So, lots of pictures please of your bike and any of the following...

The venue of another sport, hobby, game or passtime
Another sport, hobby, game or passtime in action
Evidence, souvenir or product of another sport, hobby, game or passtime.
For this competition, pictures may be in or outside.
Pictures to be taken between today and closing date.
*Closing date is 8pm on Tuesday 29th September.* (I'll want a new theme for my Wednesday ride)


----------



## summerdays (4 Oct 2015)




----------



## summerdays (4 Oct 2015)

And the new challenge:


----------



## summerdays (6 Nov 2015)




----------



## summerdays (6 Nov 2015)




----------



## Hill Wimp (22 Nov 2015)

However the winner is @Rickshaw Phil and his photo of November colours.

Well done Phil

View attachment 108808




Rickshaw Phil said:


> View attachment 108808
> 
> November colours.
> 
> Both taken on today's century ride so not exactly planned.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (22 Nov 2015)

Right, I've had a bit of a think and a quick search and I don't think we've done this one before:

Your challenge is...... Local Heroes. I'm looking for a photo that celebrates a local hero (living or dead).

Interpretation of this is free but the usual rules apply - I.E. must include your bike and be taken after the start of the challenge. Feet and egrets are allowed (as if I could stop you ) but may be counted in your favour if there is a tie for the winner.

Your deadline is three weeks today which is the 13th of December 2015.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (13 Dec 2015)

It came down to three in the end where I liked both the photo and the background to it.

@PeteXXX with this one:





@Katherine with this one:





and @accountantpete with this one:





And the winner is..........


@accountantpete. I liked the composition and the artistic moodiness of the shot.

Well done and over to you.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (13 Dec 2015)




----------



## accountantpete (1 Jan 2016)

Happy New Year folks - I have enjoyed looking through the contributions and am glad to announce that PeteXXX is the winner for this effort.






Well done Pete.


----------



## PeteXXX (1 Jan 2016)

I was considering a cake or ice cream based competition, but have decided on something else.
_
Walls or balls. (Walls still make ice cream as well  )_

That's it folks!

Have fun.. How long do we want for this challenge? Last day of January?


----------



## PeteXXX (31 Jan 2016)

Well, I've scrolled through the 125 or so posts in this competition and am impressed that quite a few of them actually have photographs within them!
As ever, the standards are high and the variation within the Walls and Balls (and a bike related summat) remit is highly imaginative.

@Katherine Lovely photograph..







@thegreenman That's one heck of an old wall!







@summerdays I love this photo








@Supersuperleeds Loads of Walls 







@accountantpete saving up a great one until the last day






Mentioned in despatches, alongside the runners up of the previous fivesome, are:-

@IDMark2 for several excellent photographs, including this one







@potsy for his snowman that looked errr, very errr 'excited' to see him... 






@ianrauk for this great photograph.







As I won't be up until midnight, I shall declare the winner now if I may....

Drum roll........
As always, so many wonderful photographs by so many people.

But. It's @Katherine for this late entry!






It's been an honour to hold the



badge and will now pass it on to Katherine...


----------



## Katherine (1 Feb 2016)

Next challenge...
I was thinking 'classic novels' but have decided to make it

*Book titles. *

Photo of your bike and taken between now and Friday 26th February, that illustrates a book title, preferably one everyone has heard of. It can be as obvious or tenuous, serious or funny, as you like. You need to include what the book title actually is!

Hope everyone will enjoy the theme.


----------



## hopless500 (5 Feb 2016)

The Railway Children
E E Nesbit
(Off on a school outing)


----------

